

Standard CL Library: where is it? - tx

I've been pretty busy lately, but surely I am slowly creeping along with my desire to finally learn some CL. I am half way through Seibel book, I have tons of bookmarks to Cliki, my emacs skills got better...<p>But the giant, enormous question, Question #1 that I was patiently waiting for the answer for, remains unanswered: where is the standard Common Lisp Library? You know, like clib for C or Ruby Core, or Python's famous lib?<p>Sure there are some functions that all CLs implement, but where are they listed? Where is the "missing manual"? Seibel's pulling stuff out of his hat all the time.<p>Even Wikipedia article about Common Lisp says: <i>"The Common Lisp library relies heavily on such higher-order functions.</i>"<p>What library are they talking about? Where is it documented?
======
Zak
_Sure there are some functions that all CLs implement, but where are they
listed?_

<http://www.lisp.org/HyperSpec/FrontMatter/index.html>

~~~
tx
Zak, you rule! Thank you.

------
vikram
Get PG's Ansi common lisp all the functions have been documented in that.

